# Misty Marsh?



## Vinnie (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello All!

I had a idea to have a night or dawn marsh with wisps of fog or mist rising from it. I tried using some cotton balls pulled apart and attached to the base with water based glue, it seems a bit thin and wispy. 

Have you had better luck making such a base or piece of terrain? All hints would be welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I had a idea to have a night or dawn marsh with wisps of fog or mist rising from it. I tried using some cotton balls pulled apart and attached to the base with water based glue, it seems a bit thin and wispy.
> 
> ...



You should have included a picture.
Just a thought I never tried to do what you are trying to achieve, maybe some hair spray would help you.
Lay it out off the scene and fix it like you want it and spray it.
Then glue the base down.
It might stiffen the cotton wisps some.


----------



## Vinnie (Mar 5, 2019)

I had one suggestion from a friend to dip the cotton balls into a diluted paint solution, maybe a medium green or gray, to simulate the off color mist on the water. Blue green maybe?

Let it dry overnight, glue to the marsh feature, let that dry. 

Then, take a small comb or pick, pull the cotton upwards to simulate the the wispy mist. 

Sounds like it would work! I attempted a trial on a piece of board with just plain white cotton, doesn't look like mist at all. Maybe after it dries I'll "pick" at it tomorrow to see if I can get the upward swirl to it.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know if I'd dip the cotton balls into the paint, even if highly diluted. I would think airbrushing very light coats on, until the effect was what you wanted, would work better. Dipping the cotton balls might result in a soggy clump of cotton.


----------

